# cycle question



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

So its been several years since I did a fishless cycle and I think I'm on the right track, but just some confirmation please.
So it's going on week two,ammonia dropped after week 1,and I have been adding ammonia to 2ppm every couple days. My amm drops every 24 hrs. So my question, I continue to add amm every couple days while waiting for the nitrite cycle right??? And do some small wc in there every now and then to keep nitrite from getting sky high? Then when I see amm and nitrite drop in 24 I am cycled, do a nice water change to get the nitrate to less than 10-20..I think i'm doing it right.....I know the nitrite drop is xtrz long compared to the amm drop, I am prepared for that. No hurry for me, just wanna do it right. 
Oh, ph 8, kh 8 gh 6-7.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

So today after yesterday dose of amm, checked this afternoon just for giggles, yeah no amm. So off to nitrite testing I went. Just as expected, nitrite was 4-5, a very purple.. 
So I went ahead and did a partial wc, 30% or so. Added prime.










Will check tomorrow (nitrite) and then dose for amm the following day. any thoughts??


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

does anyone even answer posts anymore? When i joined, everyone was involved, not so much lately. Oh well I will figure it out on my own. been there, done that. Wish 13razorback were here....................................


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

They may not be answering because you are doing it right! A joy to read!
You are right on track. :thumb:
Please do post pics of the fish when you get them!


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

I did the ammonia cycle a few months ago. It was fun to see it all come together but it did take over a month before my numbers were good. Nitrites were just like you mention but then over night they were gone. It was a good feeling doing it this way. I didn't use anything but ammonia. At least I know my 20 gal wet dry sump has enough beneficial bacteria to handle the load. Currently have 20 cichlids in there. From peacocks to Haps and Mbunas. All are doing great. Congrats!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good to me! :thumb:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Looks good to me! :thumb:


Thanks all. As we know, we want to do it right.. Sick or dead fish is not the goal. Doing exactly how the article says. Worked last time. ..


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

nitrite 3 days ago,,,










Last nite,,,,









Thankfully I am patient lol.... :dancing:


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you have access to any established media. Maybe a local club with a member that can trade you some


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Cyphound said:


> Do you have access to any established media. Maybe a local club with a member that can trade you some


it's quite alright. I don't mind the wait. Gives me time to dink. I did have a power head failure sometime this week. I started to hear a hum I wasn't used to hearing. Usually my canisters are dead silent. But luckily I have a spare,since I used to have 4 tanks running before I moved. I will switch it today.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

You're pretty spot on with the process. I'd add two things. First, you don't need to add ammonia all that often to maintain the bacteria you've started. Once a week to 2 ppm is plenty, or if you're a bit worried, you can add less ammonia but 2x a week. I say this, because, 2nd, I found that the nitrite bacteria seem to struggle to establish themselves when the nitrite is over 1-2 ppm, so that's why I reduced my ammonia input and did water changes to keep my nitrite at a lighter purple, in the .5-1.0 ppm range, checking it once a day until it stayed blue. The rest you've got down. Good luck and nice catch on the power head!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

First algae bloom, it did this last time i cycled this tank. Was told not to worry,and it would go away, and it did.



















also, checked nitrite last nite










so looks good, did a 30% wc, and aslo replaced my maxi jet, It just had a bunch of sand in it from the other sand I had in this tank before :x . Never again will i use home depot sand, it's too lite and gets into everything, from now on its pool filter sand.. 
also redosed amm to about 1 this time, Thanks hose91, I will keep that in mind, I will check nitrite again tonight to see if maybe I'm converting both amm and nitrite in 24??
That would be awsome :drooling:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Dunno, maybe im getting close? Looks like I am. 
amm and nitrite after yesterday dose of amm.









nitrate also









getting very close, gonna give it a few more days to be sure and do a wc. maybe dose amm one more time to be sure in 3-4 days.. Any thoughts :-? Thanks anyone


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Sure looks good to me, redosed to only 1 ish ppm amm last night after a 30% wc..

I'm thinking a 50% wc would be enough,nitrate doesn't look that high. ..Then add fish this week sometime. I am only doing one (1 ) oscar. Thats why i am not so concerned about my amm levels, I am not adding 10 to 15 fish at once, just 1.. I think I have plenty of bb.










any thoughts folks? Thanks and good speed to all..


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

You're there, B.Rob!
I would change enough water to get the nitrate down to between 5 and 10. Which is where I like to keep my Oscar.
Now, no more amm for at least 48 hrs before adding the fish.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Awsome! Great.. Yeah,looked good to me also. Will do a large wc tonite and test nitrate. Then maybe get fish by thurs or friday.. :dancing:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Oscar is in. Always nervous adding new fish to a new tank...



















sorry cruddy celll pics.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

They are just so cute at that size. Good Luck!


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

You did everything right, and it will pay off! It took almost 6 weeks to cycle my 110 gallon, but I knew I was adding all my stock at once, so I was very patient to be sure I did the entire cycle. I add ammonia every 3rd day during the process.


----------

